# استفسار عن طريقة استبدال بطارية ups ببطارية سيارة



## الو1 (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

شباب انا من سوريا و بحاجة الى مساعدة بسبب ساعات انقطاع الكهرباء الكثيرة فارجو منكم مساعدتي :

سمعت و قريت بالعديد من المواقع انه هناك طريقة لتبديل بطارية ups ببطارية سيارة من اجل 
زيادة عدد ساعات عمل الups .. وانا بحاجة الى شرح مفصل عن طريقة تبديل البطارية و من الافضل ان يكون هناك شرح كامل بالصور ان امكن .. 
كما ارجوا منكم اعلامي ما هي المعدات التي تلزمني ؟
مثلا جهاز الups هل تكفي استطاعة 350 وات من اجل تشغيل التلفزيون و الدجتال و راوتر الانترنت و جهازين محمول ( لابتوب) و لمبة توفير ام يجب ان يكون جهاز ubs استطاعته اكبر و ما هي الاستطاعة الافضل لتشيغل ما ذكر .
ما حجم البطارية لتشغيل ما ذكر لمدة لا تقل عن 3 ساعات على الاقل و من الافضل ان تصل المدة الى 5 ساعات .
............
شكرا لكم سلفا و اتمنى ان تساعدوني بحل مشكلة انقطاع الكهرباء لاني بحاجة ملحة جدا لحل هذه المشكلة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 يناير 2012)

مجرد توصيل البطارية مكان الأخرى سيؤدى الغرض لكن هناك اسئلة لا يجيب عنها سوى أنت
1- الجهاز يجب أن يتحمل العمل ساعات طويلة فبعضها و لتقليل السعر يصمم للعمل ربع ساعة تكفى لتشغيل مولد أو تحفظ الملفات و تغلق الجهاز.
2- يجب استخدام دائرة شحن إضافية لأن دائرة الشحن الملحقة عادة ولنفس السبب لن تكفى للشحن فى فترات وجود التيار القصيرة
3 - اجمع ما هو مكتوب على الأجهزة من قيمة الاستهلاك ينتج لك الحمل الكلى و يجب أن يكون الجهاز أكبر منها على الأقل مرة وتصف *
فمثلا* لو المجموع = 100 تحتاج جهاز 150


----------



## الو1 (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك 
و هذا يعني اني
1- احتاج الى جهاز ups اكبر من الاستهلاك بمرة ونصف فمثلا الاستهلاك لدي 300 هذا يعني احتاج جهاز 350 او اكبر و كيف اعلم ان الجهاز الذي املكه يتحمل ساعات طويلة ام لاء خصوصا اني اريد تبديل البطارية من اجل ساعات اطول من الاستهلاك ؟
2- احتاج الى شاحن خاص لبطارية السيارة 

هذا كل ما احتاجه ام هناك شيء اخر ؟
وشكرا لك مرة ثانية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 يناير 2012)

اخى
الأمر يتوقف على نوع لجهاز الذى لديك و كل بياناته المفترض مكتوبة فى النشرة المرفقة و إن لم تجدها يجب أن تكون على الموقع الخاص بالشركة المنتجة و إن لم يوجد يجب أن تسألهم فيجيبوا و الا فالتجربة هى الحل الوحيد
أخى
مرة و نصف يعنى لو 300 سيكون 450 وليس 350 وهذا فى حال أن الجهاز يسخن بسرعة ولا يتحمل العمل مدة طويلة


----------



## الو1 (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك على الافادة


----------



## جوج الذهبي (24 يناير 2012)

انشاء الله مجربة


----------



## i3535775 (24 يناير 2012)

ال لوحة الخلفية للجهاز مكتوب عليها بيانات ومنها الباور فكتور وهى عادة 07


----------



## i3535775 (24 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=308934#ixzz1kNmXHwT9


*ابراهيم ابو زيد اسكندرية *
*ال لوحة الخلفية للجهاز مكتوب عليها بيانات ومنها الباور فكتور وهى عادة 0.7*​


----------

